# ما معنى هذه الكلمة التي وردت في نشيد الانشاد ؟



## ايكاروس q8 (7 يناير 2011)

*الكلمة هي מַחֲמַדִּ*

*وهي كلمة باللغة العبرية التي نزلت بها التوراة بنسختها الأصلية ؟*
*وقد وردت في نشيد الانشاد اصحاح 5 عدد 16*

*إذا كنت لا تعرف فيمكنك استخدام محرك البحث التالي*

*http://mymemory.translated.net/*


*أو *
*http://www.freetranslation.com/*

*انسخ الكلمة والصقها ثم ترجمها إلى اللغة الأنجليزية أو العربية*


*أو يمكنك مشاهدة هذا الفيلم وركز على الدقيقة 30ر3 إلى الدقيقة 30ر7*

*http://quran-m.com/container.php?fun=artview&id=1008*


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (7 يناير 2011)

*وها هي الكلمة كما وردت في النص الأصلي*

*טז  חִכּוֹ, מַמְתַקִּים, וְכֻלּוֹ, מַחֲמַדִּים; זֶה דוֹדִי וְזֶה רֵעִי, בְּנוֹת יְרוּשָׁלִָם. *


*تم أخذها من هذا الموقع*

*http://mechon-mamre.org/p/pt/pt3005.htm*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (7 يناير 2011)

ممكن تقرا الموضوع دا و تتكسف على دمّك اذا كان عندك دم
سفر نشيد الاناشيد يتنبأ عن محمد ( محمديم )
أو تشوف الحلقة دي و تشعر بالخزي ..
هل يوجد اسم محمد في نشيد الأنشاد


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2011)

*حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 

أولا : هذه الكلمه صفه للحلق وليست اسم علم ونحن نعلم ان اسم محمد اسم علم

ثانيا :  ḥikwō maməṯaqqîm wəḵullwō maḥămadîm zeh ḏwōḏî wəzeh rē‘î bənwōṯ yərûšālāim
تنطق هكذا  
حيكو ممتكيم فيخولو محمديم زيه دودي فزي رعي بنات يروشالايم
فهي تنطق بفتح الميم الاولي وبكسر الميم الثانية وليس لها علاقة باسم محمد 

ثالثا : انظر الى سياق النص.. هل من الممكن ان تكون محمديم اسم علم ! 

عجبي 
استحوا على دمكم دا لو كان عندكم دم ! 
دلوقت اصبح نشيد الأنشاد مقدس بنظركم 

لا اعتراض على خلقتك يا رب ​*


----------



## Twin (7 يناير 2011)

*ينقل لقسم الشبهات*​


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (7 يناير 2011)

*اللي بيدافع عن دينه بنظرك يبقى معندوش دم ؟*

*ما انت اهو بتدافع عن دينك *

*والموقع اللي حطيته ما فيهوش حاجة لها علاقة بالموضوع*


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (7 يناير 2011)

*طبعا محمديم اسم علم*

*ادخلي محرك البحث وضعي فيه الكلمة وشوفي بنفسك*

*وأعتقد إن الموقع ده عالمي يعني مش المسلمين هم اللي حطوه*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2011)

ايكاروس q8 قال:


> *اللي بيدافع عن دينه بنظرك يبقى معندوش دم ؟*
> 
> *ما انت اهو بتدافع عن دينك *
> 
> *والموقع اللي حطيته ما فيهوش حاجة لها علاقة بالموضوع*



*دافعوا عن دينكم بعيدا عن كتبنا المقدسة!! 
فلا و لم و لن يوجد ذكر لمحمد في كتبنا الا في موضع واحد عندما عده يسوع المسيح في صف الانبياء الكذبة الذين سيضلون كثيرا 
هذا هو الموضع الوحيد الذي ذكر فيه محمد في كتابنا 

لا تشوهوا ايات الكتاب المقدس بتفسيراتكم الواهية الغبية ​*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2011)

ايكاروس q8 قال:


> *طبعا محمديم اسم علم*
> 
> *ادخلي محرك البحث وضعي فيه الكلمة وشوفي بنفسك*
> 
> *وأعتقد إن الموقع ده عالمي يعني مش المسلمين هم اللي حطوه*



*لا محمديم صفة للحلق و معناها مشتهيات و يستحيل ان تكون اسم علم لمحمد ! 

حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.​*


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (7 يناير 2011)

*روزيتا شوفي الفيلم وشوفي اليهودي اللي كان بيصلي نطقها ازاي*

*واللي ترجمها للإنجليزي والعربي ترجمها غلط*

*وبعدين اعطيني الدليل من كتابكم بأن محمد نبي كذاب ؟ هل اسمه مذكور ؟ أم تخمين فقط ؟*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2011)

ايكاروس q8 قال:


> *روزيتا شوفي الفيلم وشوفي اليهودي اللي كان بيصلي نطقها ازاي*
> 
> *واللي ترجمها للإنجليزي والعربي ترجمها غلط*
> 
> *وبعدين اعطيني الدليل من كتابكم بأن محمد نبي كذاب ؟ هل اسمه مذكور ؟ أم تخمين فقط ؟*


*أولا : الفيلم شفته و هو ليس الا فيلم مفبرك كالعادة ! كلنا على علم بفبركة الاصوات 

ثانيا : ضعي اسم محمد في النص و جربي 
هل سيكون النص منطقي و صحيح الصياغة ؟

طبعا لا ! لان محمديم بالعربية تعني مشتهيات و هي صفة و ليست اسم علم 
فالنص سيصبح (حلقه حلاوة و كله محمد ) ! هل هذه صياغة صحيحة ؟ و اصلا ما معنها سيصبح ؟؟ لا يوجد لها معنى ابدا ؟
يا ريت نتعقل في ردودنا لانه العقل نعمة يا ايكاروس ! 

اما عن موضوع الانبياء الكذبة فالمسيح صرح انه الاول و الاخر و من بعده ما هم الا انبياء كذبة 
( لا تخوضي هذا النقاش لانه خارج نطاق الموضوع ) ​*


----------



## بايبل333 (7 يناير 2011)

هل حقا انت تؤمن ان سفر نشيد الانشاد هو من الله وان فيه نبوة عن محمد؟ عجيب امركم يا اخي الكريم...فمرة تلومون الله على هذا السفر ومرة تعلنون ان فيه نبوة عن رسول الاسلام...
ما معنى كلمة محمديم باللغة العبرية؟ ابحث عنها وأتني بالجواب...وأنا أيضا أحيلك الى اليوتوب لتستمع الى حاخام يهودي وصار مؤمن بالمسيح، يشرح كلمة محماديم...
    ارجو ان تقرأ هذه الكلمات بتأنٍ:

*يزعم مسلم أن اسم نبي الإسلام قد ورد في هذه الآية: "حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ". نشيد الأنشاد: 5-16. 

يقول هذا الشخص الذي صنع ذلك الفيلم: "يمكن لو اقتطعنا من الكلمة بعض الحروف فيمكن أن نقرأها (محمد)". وهذا أمر من السخافة بمكان! إذ من المعروف أن ذلك الأمر ينطبق على أي لغة، فكلمة (السابع) إذاحذفنا منها الألف تصبح كلمة أخرى جديدة (السبع). الذي فعله المزور هو أنه قام بحذف آخر حرفين (حروف الجمع في اللغة العبرية ימ) من كلمة מחמדימ والتي تلفظ (مِحْمَادِيم) وتعني (مشتهيات) فأصبحت الكلمة على الشكل التالي מחמד، وهي كلمة في اللغة العبرية تلفظ (مَحْمَادْ) وتعني "شهي". وكلمة מחמד (مَحْمَادْ) وردت في سفر الملوك الأول 20-6: "وكلّ ما هو شهيّ في عينيكَ يضعونه في أيديهم ويأخذونه". فكان الأَولى بذلك المزور أن يستدل بهذه الآية عوضاً عن استدلاله السابق. 

وردت كلمة مشتهيات=מחמדימ أيضاً في سفر مراثي أرميا 2-4: وقتل كل مشتهيات العين في خباء بنت صهيون". فلو قمنا بوضع كلمة (محمد) عوضاً عن كلمة (مشتهيات) في الآيات السابقة فهل يستقيم المعنى "وقتل كل محمد العين في خباء بنت صهيون"! "حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكلُّهُ محمدات. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ"! 

ووردت أيضاً في سفر هوشع 9-16: "وإن ولدوا أميت مشتهيات بطونهم". بالتبديل تصبح "وإن ولدوا أميت محمدات بطونهم"! ...
   ارجو من حضرتك ان تبحث بنفسك في قاموس عبري عربي عن كلمة מחמדימ...وتعال اخبرني ماذا وجدت...


----------



## Desert Rose (7 يناير 2011)

*يسلام عجيب فعلا امركم 

يعنى دون عن كل اسفار الكتاب المقدس جايين عايزين تثبتوا من سفر نشيد الانشاد بالذات 

طيب مش هو ده السفر الى كنتوا هارينوه شتيمة وتريقة دلوقتى بقى حلو وجميل ؟ ده معناه انكوا هتلغوا وتعتذروا عن الاساءات الى قولتوها قبل كده عليه 

طيب سيبك من كلمة محماديم الى راجل بتاع الفيلم التعبان ده قطع منها اخر حرفين وخلاها محماد او محمد زى ماقال 

تعالى فى الكلمة الى قبلها الى مترجمه بالعربى كله وبالانجليزى altogether 

تعالى نشوفها بالعبرى علشان تعرفى انه مينفعش ابدا يكون اسم علم وانها صفة 

וְכֻלֹּ֖ו

معناها ايه ؟معناها  is wholly
* * 
all او the whole 

all for every , all his and every , all its the entire
* 

*طيب يبقى الكلمة الى هى قبل محماديم معناها كله او  altogether  او is wholly

يبقى كله ايه ؟ بعد كلمة كله يجى ايه ؟ يجى اسم علم ولا صفة ؟ يعنى بالعقل كده 

يبقى كله مشتهيات (صفة ) او زى بالانجليزى فى ترجمة KJV 

he is altogether lovely 

سؤال تانى هى النبوة فى الكتاب المقدس كانت عن أحمد ولا محمد ؟
اصل مرة تقولوا احمد ومرة دلوقتى محمد عايزين  نعرف اى اسم فيهم ؟

والكتاب المقدس مش محرف؟ ازاى عايزين تثبتوا حاجة خطيرة كده من كتاب محرف ؟ اشمعنا حرفنا كل الكتاب ومخدناش بالنا من ديه علشان نحرفها ؟
*


----------



## The_one (7 يناير 2011)

هنيجى على نفسنا و نوافقك ياعم "معلش خد العيل على قد عقله"
لو هى نبوئة لمحمدك اقطع الصفحة دى و دبسها فى قرآنك و اطلب من مطابع القرآن انهم يعملو قرآن جديد فيه ايات سفر نشيد الانشاد


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (8 يناير 2011)

> اللي بيدافع عن دينه بنظرك يبقى معندوش دم ؟



لا .. اللاي بيناقض نفسه يبقى معندوش دم
اللي بيفضل يهلل و يصرخ طول النهار نشيد الانشاد به الفاظ اباحية .. و فجأة نشيد الانشاد يتنبأ عن محمد
اللي يفضل يهلل و يصرخ .. الانجيل محرف .. و الانجيل الصحيح انزل على سيدنا عيسى .. و التوراه كتبها موسى
و فجأة .. نشيد الاناشيد اللي كتبه سليمان كتاب مقدس بيتنبأ عن محمد

متهيألي لو لقيته اسم محمد على جدار معبد فرعوني هتقولوا المعبد دا معبد مقدس و كلامه كتاب مقدس



> ما انت اهو بتدافع عن دينك



المسيحية لا تحتاج لمن يدافع عنها .. لأن إلهنا يسحق الشيطان تحت ارجلنا سريعا



> والموقع اللي حطيته ما فيهوش حاجة لها علاقة بالموضوع



انا عطيتك موضوعين .. قريت حاجة منهم؟
طبعا لا .. لأنك امة ضحكت من جهلها الأمم .. أمة ما أنا بقارئ



> طبعا محمديم اسم علم



طيب مش تقول دليل؟ .. ولا انت كدة هتفضل تخترع؟
طيب بلاش كدة .. لو محمديم اسم علم
رسولك اسمه محمديم؟



> ادخلي محرك البحث وضعي فيه الكلمة وشوفي بنفسك



محرك البحث ايه يبني اللي هنشوف فيه اسم علم .. انت معندكش مخ خالص؟
هاتلي مرجع لغوة واحد يقول ان محمديم اسم علم



> وأعتقد إن الموقع ده عالمي يعني مش المسلمين هم اللي حطوه



و الموقع العالمي كاتب الآية .. بس مقالش ان محمديم اسم علم ..
محمديم كلمة عبرية معناها مشتهيات .. 



> روزيتا شوفي الفيلم وشوفي اليهودي اللي كان بيصلي نطقها ازاي



أولا دا مش يهودي بيصلي .. دا الكتاب المقدس متسجّل بصوت واحد يهودي ..
ثانيا نطقها (محمديم) .. إيه علاية دا برسولك؟
رسولك اسمه محمديم؟

طيب اللي عمل الفيلم راح قاطع عند حرف الدال ، و عادها لغاية الدال كذا مرة عشان يقرطسك و تفتكر ان الكلمة (محمد) احنا ذنبنا إيه؟



> واللي ترجمها للإنجليزي والعربي ترجمها غلط



طيب مش تجيب دليل و انت زي العبيط كدة؟

يعني اللي ترجمها من عبري لعربي ترجمها غلط؟
و اليهود اللي ترجموها في السبيعينية من عبري ليوناني ترجموها غلط؟
و اللي ترجموها من العبري لكل اللغات ترجموها غلط
و انت بجلالة قدرك ترجمتها صح انت و هاني صلاح بتاع شيريهان شيرين؟



> وبعدين اعطيني الدليل من كتابكم بأن محمد نبي كذاب ؟



يبني ياللي بتتكلم عن الادلة .. اديني دليل واحد ان محمديم اسم علم .. 
و اديني علاقة بين (محمديم) و (محمد) اصلا

ياريتك تتفرج على الحلقة دي للآخر و بتركيز
و انت هتتكسف من نفسك و تحط وشك في الارض من فرط الخجل
لما تكتشف ان زميلك المسلم زوّر فيلم .. و اتفضح .. 
عشان يثبت ان رسولك في السفر اللي بتتهموه انه فيه الفاظ جنسية طول الوقت
http://islamexplained.com/DaringQuestionEpisode177/tabid/1548/Default.aspx


----------



## !ابن الملك! (8 يناير 2011)

انا مش هلومك اوى ..
لانك اتعودت تنقل بدون دراسة .

وها هي الكلمة كما وردت في النص الأصلي




> טז חִכּוֹ, מַמְתַקִּים, וְכֻלּוֹ, מַחֲמַדִּים; זֶה דוֹדִי וְזֶה רֵעִי, בְּנוֹת יְרוּשָׁלִָם.


انت معلم على نص الكملة وسايب النص التانى ليه ؟
מַחֲמַדִּים ( تنطق محماديم او مخماديم )
يعنى مشتهيات .
ولو رجعت قبلها بكلمتين هتلاقى

מַמְתַקִּים ( تنطق ممتكيم )
وتعنى حلاوات ( جمع حلوة ) .
فهل فى نبى اسمه ممتيك ؟ 

والترجمة الحرفية ( حلقه حلاوات وكله مشتيات )
هذا النص هو نص شعرى ,, وهو لوصف العريس . 

ولو انت مجرد قرات النص كامل لفهمت ما المقصود .. هذا هو النص كامل

10 حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. 
11 رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. قُصَصُهُ مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ. 
12 عَيْنَاهُ كَالْحَمَامِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ مَغْسُولَتَانِ بِاللَّبَنِ جَالِسَتَانِ فِي وَقْبَيْهِمَا. 
13 خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ الطِّيبِ وَأَتْلاَمِ رَيَاحِينَ ذَكِيَّةٍ. شَفَتَاهُ سَوْسَنٌ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً مَائِعاً. 
14 يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ. بَطْنُهُ عَاجٌ أَبْيَضُ مُغَلَّفٌ بِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ. 
15 سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ. 
16 حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 

الحبيبة تصف الحبيب .. والحبيب الذى تنطبق عليه كل الايات هو سيدك المسيح .

وده حلقة معمولة علشان تفهم حضرتك .. هتستفاد منه جدا
http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=3280&cat=24&scat=40


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يناير 2011)

*انت عارف الكلمة وردت في الكتاب المقدس كم مرة ؟؟*
*ادخل الموضوع الي عطاك ياه أخي jesus son وشوف كم مرة وبكل العبارات لا يمكن أصلا ً ان تصلح اسم علم*


----------



## ايكاروس q8 (8 يناير 2011)

*لا أدري لماذا تتعصبون عندما نناقش موضوع به ذكر محمد*
*وتردون باسلوب جاف *
*هو موضوع للنقاش إما أن تقنعوني أو أقنعكم*


*رأيت الحلقة وقد يكون الفيلم مزور ولكن سواء كان مزورا أو حقيقيا فهذا لا يعني بأن اسم محمد لم يرد بالتوراة والأنجيل فهذه حقيقة معروفة لدينا *

*انتم لا تقتنعون بأي مصدر اسلامي وتعتبرون كل ما ورد بهذا الخصوص من تأليف المسلمين*

*إقروا قصة الصحابي سلمان الفارسي وانظروا كيف عرف بوجود النبي محمد*
*مر على أكثر من راهب وكلهم أخبروه بأن نبيا سيخرج في هذا الزمن ( الزمن الذي عاش فيه سلمان الفارسي ) *
*وكذلك ورقة بن نوفل عم السيدة خديجة كان من أهل الكتاب وقد قرأ التوراة والأنجيل وعرف بخروج محمد في ذلك الزمان *

*فكبف عرف هؤلاء بخروج النبي إن لم يكن مذكورا في كتبهم ؟*
*أعرف بأنكم ستتهموننا بتزوير هذه القصص أيضا ، ولكنها قصص حقيقية وثابتة*


*انتم تعرفون اليهود وما فعلوه بأنبيائهم كانوا يرون المعجزات تحدث أمام أعينهم فيصدقونها يوما ثم يكفرون بها في اليوم التالي*
*افلا تتوقعون من شعب حارب أنبياءه أن يحارب أنبياء الشعوب الأخرى ؟*
*إنهم لا يعترفون بعيسى فهل سيعترفون بمحمد؟*
*شيء طبيعي أن يقوموا بحذف كل ما يتعلق به في توراتهم قبل نشرها بين شعوبهم*
*وانتم تصدقونهم مع معرفتكم لحقيقتهم وترجمتم توراتهم كما هي*

*أما بالنسبة لكلمة محمديم فالياء والميم يستخدمها اليهود للتفخيم*
*كقولهم :*
*ميجايم = ميجا العظيم
سارييم = ساري العظيم
*
*فمحمديم تعني محمد العظيم *

*أشكركم على تجاوبكم مع هذا الموضوع*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (8 يناير 2011)

> لا أدري لماذا تتعصبون عندما نناقش موضوع به ذكر محمد
> وتردون باسلوب جاف



لأننا دائما نكره الخوض في سيرة هذا الارهابي المسمى محمد



> رأيت الحلقة وقد يكون الفيلم مزور ولكن سواء كان مزورا أو حقيقي



كن رجلا و اعترف بالتزوير .. رغم اني اشك في قدرة مسلم واحد على الاعتراف بهذا الكلام
جبناء و ستظلوا جبناء



> فهذا لا يعني بأن اسم محمد لم يرد بالتوراة والأنجيل فهذه حقيقة معروفة لدينا



فهذه حقيقة معروفة لدجيكم انتم الجهلاء ضحك بها عليكم شيوخكم و منتدياتكم الاسلامية
و نتحدى أي شخص يستخرج اسم محمد من الكتاب المقدس ولو مرة واحدة فقط



> انتم لا تقتنعون بأي مصدر اسلامي وتعتبرون كل ما ورد بهذا الخصوص من تأليف المسلمين



مظبوط



> إقروا قصة الصحابي سلمان الفارسي وانظروا كيف عرف بوجود النبي محمد
> مر على أكثر من راهب وكلهم أخبروه بأن نبيا سيخرج في هذا الزمن ( الزمن الذي عاش فيه سلمان الفارسي )
> وكذلك ورقة بن نوفل عم السيدة خديجة كان من أهل الكتاب وقد قرأ التوراة والأنجيل وعرف بخروج محمد في ذلك الزمان
> 
> فكبف عرف هؤلاء بخروج النبي إن لم يكن مذكورا في كتبهم ؟



دول تبلهم و تشرب ميتهم
و تيجي تقولي فين اسم رسولك في كتابنا المقدس



> أعرف بأنكم ستتهموننا بتزوير هذه القصص أيضا ، ولكنها قصص حقيقية وثابتة



كل هذا مجرد انشاء لا قيمة له .. 
و انت لم تقدم دليل واحد فقط على ما تقول



> انتم تعرفون اليهود وما فعلوه بأنبيائهم كانوا يرون المعجزات تحدث أمام أعينهم فيصدقونها يوما ثم يكفرون بها في اليوم التالي
> افلا تتوقعون من شعب حارب أنبياءه أن يحارب أنبياء الشعوب الأخرى ؟
> إنهم لا يعترفون بعيسى فهل سيعترفون بمحمد؟



و أين محمد لكي تعترفوا به يا جاهل؟



> شيء طبيعي أن يقوموا بحذف كل ما يتعلق به في توراتهم قبل نشرها بين شعوبهم



بدأ الجهل المبين .. فاذا كان اليهود حذف من التوراه ما يريد
فلماذا لم يحذف الآيات التي تصف اليهود بأنه شعب اعوج صلب الرقبة و منافق و مرائي و بعيد عن الله؟



> وانتم تصدقونهم مع معرفتكم لحقيقتهم وترجمتم توراتهم كما هي



نحن نصدق كلمة الله يا جاهل لأن كلمة الله معصومة من أي تحريف
و الاله الذي تتحرف كلمته هو اله فاشل لا يلزمنا اتباعه



> أما بالنسبة لكلمة محمديم فالياء والميم يستخدمها اليهود للتفخيم
> كقولهم :
> ميجايم = ميجا العظيم
> سارييم = ساري العظيم



يلزمنا فقط دليل على هذا الهراء أيها الجاهل ..
لأن الياء و الميم في العبرية تستخدم للجمع و ليس للتفخيم
و ليس هناك اسلوب تفخيم اصلا في العبرية



> فمحمديم تعني محمد العظيم



شوف ازاي يا اخي هتخليني اعيّط

يبني عاوزين دليل انت مبتفهمش؟
ارحمنا يا رب من الغباء



> أشكركم على تجاوبكم مع هذا الموضوع



عقبالك لما تتجاوب و تجيب دليل واحد فقط على ان محمديم اسم علم
و ان الياء و الميم للتفخيم


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (8 يناير 2011)

*رجاء من الاخت ايكاروس البحث جيدا والدراسة جيدا قبل النقاش في مواضيع لا تفيد *

*اسمحي لي بالرد البسيط ولا علاقة لي باي فيلم نشر لانه هذا الفيلم لا يقدم اي مرجع او كلام علمي *

*الكلمة هي מחמדים و تلفظ " محمديم " ومفردها מחמד وهي " محمد " وهي صفة ايجابية وتعني حسب القواميس *
*محبوب او مشتهة او شي مرغوب به *

*Strong + 4261 *
*beloved, desire, lovely ,delight *
*وتعني شي) محبوب او مشتهة او شي مرغوب به ( وليس محمد *

*BDB Definition: + 4261 *
*desire, desirable thing, pleasant thing *

*قاموس بابيلون *
*מחמד *
*حبيب, عشيقة, حبيبة, الحبيبة, قرة العين {sweetheart} *
*حبيب, حبيبة, محبوب, قرة العين, العزيز {darling} *
*عزيز, أثير, ساحر, فاتن {darling} *
*بهجة, سرور, لذاذة, لذة, متعة, فرح {delight} *
*فتنة سحر, سحر, طلاوة, ظرف, عذوية, روعة,... {charm}*


*الفرق بين اسم محمد وصفة محمد بالعبري *
*מוחמד اسم محمد *
*מחמד محمد وهي صفة *
*الفرق بينهم هو حرف واحد فقط *
*מחמד / מוחמד والفرق هو حرف فاف العبري ו ولا نجد بالكتاب المقدس أي وجود لهذا الاسم او بالنصوص*


----------



## عماد الدين (10 يناير 2011)

محمد م .. دات .. م ...دات هاكدا تنطق بالعبريم فاين ديم الاخير 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الحق واضح ادا كان ؟؟ محمد نبي كداب فقولوا لي أرجوووووووووووكم كيف عرف محمد ب تشكل الجنين في بطن أمه 
نطفة .علقة . مضغة . عظاما . ثم كسورة العظام باللحم 
هل كان لمحمد الكداب عندكم جهاز لوسيلوا سكوب مخفي عنده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (10 يناير 2011)

*عايز تناقش الجنين الاسلامى يبقى فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى وسبق واثبتنا بدوية القران فى تصور الجنين
هنا عندك اى اقوال اخرى بخصوص صفة محمديم فى النشيد
*


----------



## عماد الدين (10 يناير 2011)

أنا قلت أفهموني كيف لمحمد ان يكون كداب ولقد أتي باشياء معجزة جدا 
لاكن معلش سامحوني 
شكرا


----------



## The Antiochian (10 يناير 2011)

*وقلك هذا تناقشه في القسم الإسلامي*


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

يا بنى انت مش بتفهم ما اقلك فى القسم الاسلامى ومش هناااااااااااا
وسبق واثبت ان محمد كداب ورسول الشيطان


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (10 يناير 2011)

> محمد م .. دات .. م ...دات هاكدا تنطق بالعبريم فاين ديم الاخير



ليه يبني انت رحت لجاموسة تنطقهالك؟

تنطق محمديم او مخمديم


----------



## esambraveheart (10 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *​*​​​*تنطق هكذا *
> *حيكو ممتكيم فيخولو محمديم زيه دودي فزي رعي بنات يروشالايم*​


*مجهود رائع روزيتا..و الان فلنضحك قليلا علي طارح الشبهة البلهاء..*
*فان كان ذكر كلمة محمديم في نشيد الانشاد قد جعل المسلمين يتمحكون في الكتاب المقدس و يدعون انه يتنباء بنبيهم ..و اذن فلو نظرنا للكلمات التاليه لكلمة محمديم فسنجد كلمة " دودي "...و بهذا ايضا و بنفس مقاييس المسلمين المضحكه يصير من حق اي شخص اسمه " دودي" ان يدعي انه نبيا و ان الكتاب المقدس قد تنباء عنه هو ايضا ..و حقيقة لا اتخيل هذا النبي " دودي" ابدا و لا استطيع ان اتخيل كم سيكون نبيا مضحكا مثل هذا المحمديم.*
*اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي نبيك " دودي" و علي اله و صحبه الصايعين*
:smil15:​


----------



## matrixian (15 يناير 2011)

كان عندى بعض الاستفسارات حول نشيد الانشاد
و بخاصة الترجمة

ممكن أسأل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2011)

matrixian قال:


> كان عندى بعض الاستفسارات حول نشيد الانشاد
> و بخاصة الترجمة
> 
> ممكن أسأل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*فلتسأل ماشئت ولكن فى موضوع منفصل
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## matrixian (15 يناير 2011)

قمت بعمل موضوع منفصل لم يتعد العشرين كلمة(مجرد استفسار عن ترجمة كلمة)
لكن لم يعتمد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apostle.paul (15 يناير 2011)

*الموضوع مردود عليه من قبل لما تعمل الموضوع 
عايز تستفسر على كلمة سرتك ولا كلمة مد يده من الكوة؟؟؟؟
هى واحدة منهم صح؟؟
*


----------



## matrixian (15 يناير 2011)

فعلا:

سرتك:

هل ترجمة كلمة( سرتك ) ترجمة صحيحة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سؤال صغير و بسيط


----------



## apostle.paul (15 يناير 2011)

*اة ترجمة صحيحة نرجع للقواميس ونشوف قالت ايه
الكلمة فى سفر النشيد هى *[FONT=Arial, sans-serif][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*שָׁרְרֵךְ֙*[/FONT][/FONT]
* تنطق شراريخ 
وحسب القواميس
اولا قاموس سترونج تحت رقم 8326
**navel **From sharar in the sense of twisting (compare shor); the umbilical cord, i.e. (by extension) a bodice -- navel*
* وايضا 
*
*1) navel, umbilical cord*
*وايضا*
*صورة من قاموس gesenius lexicon*





http://www.blueletterbible.org/lang/lexicon/lexicon.cfm?Strongs=H8326&t=KJV#









*الترجمة السبعينية من قبل الميلاد*
*الترجمة الانجليزية ليها*
*Thy navel is as a turned bowl, not wanting liquor; thy belly is as a heap of wheat set about with lilies*
*مفيش ترجمة او قاموس قال انها معناها اخر غير سرتك 
بلاش تعتمد على المدلسين اللى بتقرا ليهم ياريت تسالنا افضل هما بيقدموا تدليسات مش حقايق
**راجع الملف دا للدكتور هولى بايبل *

*معنى كلمة سرتك فى سفر نشيد الانشاد*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2011)

matrixian قال:


> قمت بعمل موضوع منفصل لم يتعد العشرين كلمة(مجرد استفسار عن ترجمة كلمة)
> لكن لم يعتمد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*موضوعك قيد الانتظار  لحين تفرغ المشرف للاطلاع عليه فعليك بالصبر وعدم تشتيت مواضيع الغير
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يناير 2011)

*الكتاب فيه مفاهيم خاطئة وغير مسيحية ولا يتوافق مع الفكر المسيحى ولا اليهودى بالرغم من هذا ترجمة الكلمة هى سرتك ولا اى ترجمة اخرى واوردها فى مقدمة الكتاب ايضا




*


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## apostle.paul (28 يناير 2011)

*طز فى قرانك هو قرانك دا بتحسبه علينا كتاب دا بنلف فيه طعمية يا كابتن بطلوا جهل الكلام بالادلة مش بالعواطف الجياشة
*


----------



## الرب معنا (28 يناير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ياحسرتي عليك يامسلم شو أنك غلبان ععععع*


----------



## holiness (29 يناير 2011)

هو لسة المسلم شغال على الموضوع ده .. :new6:


----------



## النهايه (6 فبراير 2011)

מַחֲמַדִּי          انسخ الكلمه كما هيا دون نقصان كما فعلت انت  وترجمها وشوف النتيجه


----------



## apostle.paul (6 فبراير 2011)

*ماشى دا ابسيط طريقة بعيدا عن المعاجم اللى حسمت الموضوع نهائيا بس للبسطاء بعيدا عن زخم المعاجم 
قاموس بابليون






معناها حبيب او عزيز او مشتهى
*http://img607.imageshack.us/img607/2522/06022011110348.png


----------



## النهايه (7 فبراير 2011)

اعزائى الموضوع بسيط خالص ليه مصعبين الموضوع  اى واحد يدخل الان على جوجل ويكتب بالعربى محمد سهله محمد ويترجمها للعبريه وقارن الترجمه بالكلمه المجودة سهله خالص يالا عاوز اشوف النتائج الموضوع بسيط خالص  تانى اكتب محمد بالعربيه وترجمها للعبريه وقارن 
اشكركم على سعه الصدر


----------



## Desert Rose (7 فبراير 2011)

النهايه قال:


> اعزائى الموضوع بسيط خالص ليه مصعبين الموضوع  اى واحد يدخل الان على جوجل ويكتب بالعربى محمد سهله محمد ويترجمها للعبريه وقارن الترجمه بالكلمه المجودة سهله خالص يالا عاوز اشوف النتائج الموضوع بسيط خالص  تانى اكتب محمد بالعربيه وترجمها للعبريه وقارن
> اشكركم على سعه الصدر



*هههههه بعد كل ده ولازالت المحاولات مستمرة 

نقارن ايه بأيه ؟
*


----------



## النهايه (7 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههه بعد كل ده ولازالت المحاولات مستمرة
> 
> نقارن ايه بأيه ؟
> *


  الله ضحكتك رائعه 
المهم نعيد تانى اكتب محمد بالعربى وترجمها للعبريه بس دة اللى قولته وقارن الترجمه بالمكتوب فى النشيد سهله خالص وبعدين طلعت محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام او لا مش فارقه كتير


----------



## apostle.paul (7 فبراير 2011)

*اسم محمد مشتق من الفعل حمد فى العربى

محمديم صفة وليس اسم علم من اساسه ومتشقة من **חָמַד
ومعنى الفعل
**attracted (1), covet (6), coveted (1), delight (1), desirable (2), desire (1), desired (2), desires (2), pleasing (1), precious (2), precious things (1), took great delight (1
لسه برضة الجهل مسيطر عليكم
فعل الحمد فى العبرى 
**יָדָה ياداه 
الاسم المشتق منه فى الاسماء العربية زى يهوذا حسب ماجاء فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس 
**اسم عبري معناه "حمد" وهو رابع أبناء يعقوب من ليئة، وولد في ما بين النهرين (تك 29: 35). وأعطي هذا الاسم لسبب شكر أمه عند ولادته*
*يبقى ازاى تقارنى بين كلمتين احدهما اسم علم والاخرى صفة
واحدة منهم مشتقة من يشتهى والاخرى من حمد 
لكن كله عند العرب صابون*


----------



## النهايه (7 فبراير 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اسم محمد مشتق من الفعل حمد فى العربى
> 
> محمديم صفة وليس اسم علم من اساسه ومتشقة من **חָמַד
> ومعنى الفعل
> ...


لالالا صابون ايه اريال افضل اكثر نظافه احنا تقدمنا 
بالمصادفه لقيت فيديو لذيذ اوى بيتكلم فى نفس الموضوع المطروح انا اعلم جيدا انه بالنسبه لكم قديم  لكن حبيت اضيفه مرةاخرى شاهدة بعين محايدة ويا ريت مع المشاهدة وتكبير الصورة تضع الهد فون ها يعجبك اوى 
نسيت اقولك بلاش السخريه فى الكلام الاختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد للود قضيه 
بمعنى نختلف اة بس نحب بعض ونحترم بعض 
اشكركم على سعه الصدر


----------



## Rosetta (7 فبراير 2011)

النهايه قال:


> اعزائى الموضوع بسيط خالص ليه مصعبين الموضوع  اى واحد يدخل الان على جوجل ويكتب بالعربى محمد سهله محمد ويترجمها للعبريه وقارن الترجمه بالكلمه المجودة سهله خالص يالا عاوز اشوف النتائج الموضوع بسيط خالص  تانى اكتب محمد بالعربيه وترجمها للعبريه وقارن
> اشكركم على سعه الصدر


*
ههههههههههههههه
انت بتحكي من عقلك !!!
مش عارف انه ترجمات جوجل يتم التدخل فيها من قبل الافراد العاديين 
مش شايف جنب الترجمة بيكونوا كاتبين ( ساهم بترجمة أفضل) 
عجبي على الافلاس 

صرتوا تحبوا سفر نشيد الانشاد هلا ... سبحانه مغير الاحوال ​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2011)

بص يا النهاية ، المنتدى ده للناضجين .
، شوف الفيديو ، وتعالى اكتب هنا انت فهمت ايه .

بس خلى بالك ، كل حرف هتكتبه ، هتتحاسب عليه ، فخليك دقيق جدا
ياالا انا مستنيك ، متتأخرش عليا .


----------



## النهايه (7 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> بص يا النهاية ، المنتدى ده للناضجين .
> ، شوف الفيديو ، وتعالى اكتب هنا انت فهمت ايه .
> 
> بس خلى بالك ، كل حرف هتكتبه ، هتتحاسب عليه ، فخليك دقيق جدا
> ياالا انا مستنيك ، متتأخرش عليا .


للناضجين؟؟؟ ويا ترى انت وضعتنى فى مصاف الناضجين؟
ما علينا الواضح انكم مصريين على عدم السماع اوالانصات لكلمه تخالف كلماتكم اتعب نفسك وشاهد الفيديو دة فيه كل من تحتاجه وزى ما قولت من قبل الاختلاف فى الراى ايه؟
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCFYefCyiac
ها يعجبك جدا الفديو دة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2011)

غبت ساعتين وانا قاعد مستنيك ، وفى الاخر تحط نفس الرابط !!!!؟؟؟

دا منتدى كتابة يا حبيبى .
قلتلك شوفه واكتب اللى فهمته .
وخلى بالك من كل كلمة هتكتبها .


----------



## النهايه (7 فبراير 2011)

حبيبى انا اصلا عندى شغل مش دايما قاعد تمام
المهم دة مش نفس الفيديو اللى اتحزف ودة يثبت انك حتى ما كلفتش نفسك وشوفته دة مختلف تماما فيه اجوبه لكل اللى انتا عاوزة 
المهم الفيديو اتحزف ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2011)

> حبيبى انا اصلا عندى شغل مش دايما قاعد تمام


لما تفضى تعالى

طب ما انا ممكن اديك لينك بتاع حلقة رشيد ووحيد .
بس انا عايز اتكلم معاك انت .
عايز تكتب ، اتفضل .
مش عايز ، يبقى سيب الصفحة بيضة وخليك فى اللى انت بتعرف تكتب فيه .

اخر تحذير .


----------



## النهايه (7 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> لما تفضى تعالى
> 
> طب ما انا ممكن اديك لينك بتاع حلقة رشيد ووحيد .
> بس انا عايز اتكلم معاك انت .
> ...


تحزير على ايه ؟
شوف يا عزيزى النقاش هنما حول اسم الرسول موجود او لا والكلمه العبريه تعنى محمد او لا 
الموضوع مش محتاج تحزيرات 
قم انت بوضع اسم محمد بالعربيه فى جوجل وشوف النتيجه بس سهله 
מוחמד او ضع اللفظ العبرى وترجمه لو عندك مكان تانى للترجمه بخلاف جوجل يبقى ليك الشكر يمكن يكون جوجل مش محايد
اشكرك على سعه صدرك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (7 فبراير 2011)

> اسم الرسول موجود


بص يا حبيبى .


> מוחמד


هذة الكلمة لم تجئ فى سفر النشيد خالص ، جبتها منين انت !!؟؟

الاية بتاعة النشيد بتقول
חִכֹּומַמְתַקִּיםוְכֻלֹּומַחֲמַדִּיםזֶהדֹודִיוְזֶהרֵעִיבְּנֹותיְרוּשָׁלִָם ونطقها ( محماديم )

محماد מַחְמַד فى العبرى يعنى شهى
وتصريفاتها ايضا
فمثلا . محمادينو ,, شهواتنا
محماديم ( وهى جاءت فى النص محور كلامنا ) ،، شهوات لانها جمع باضافة مقطع اليود والميم

وهكذا

مثلا

*(1Kgs 20:6) *
فَإِنِّي فِي نَحْوِ هذَا الْوَقْتِ غَدًا أُرْسِلُ عَبِيدِي إِلَيْكَ فَيُفَتِّشُونَ بَيْتَكَ وَبُيُوتَ عَبِيدِكَ، وَكُلَّ مَا هُوَ شَهِيٌّ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ يَضَعُونَهُ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَيَأْخُذُونَهُ». ​ 
*بالعبرى*
כִּיאִם־כָּעֵתמָחָראֶשְׁלַחאֶת־עֲבָדַיאֵלֶיךָוְחִפְּשׂוּאֶת־בֵּיתְךָוְאֵתבָּתֵּיעֲבָדֶיךָוְהָיָהכָּל־מַחְמַדעֵינֶיךָיָשִׂימוּבְיָדָםוְלָקָחוּ׃​ 
بص كمان​
*(Isa 64:11) *بَيْتُ قُدْسِنَا وَجَمَالِنَا حَيْثُ سَبَّحَكَ آبَاؤُنَا، قَدْ صَارَ حَرِيقَ نَارٍ، وَكُلُّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِنَا صَارَتْ خَرَابًا. 
בֵּיתקָדְשֵׁנוּוְתִפְאַרְתֵּנוּאֲשֶׁרהִלְלוּךָאֲבֹתֵינוּהָיָהלִשְׂרֵפַתאֵשׁוְכָל־מַחֲמַדֵּינוּהָיָהלְחָרְבָּה׃ ( محمادينو )
فهل هى محمد رسولكم ، يعنى محمد صار خراب ؟؟​ 
اما بالنسبة للقواميس المتخصصة ، فكلها دون اى استثناء توضح معناها​ 
*2169) **Dmh%* (Dmh%HhMD)ac:* ? *co:* ? *ab:* Desire: *Something of value or delighted in. [from: mh - as in cheese as a delicacy] 
*V) *Dmh% (Dmh%Hh-MD)* — Desire: *To want something that is pleasant out of desire or lust. [freq. 21] (vf: Paal, Niphal, Piel) |kjv: desire, covet, delight, pleasant, beauty, lust, delectable| {H2530} 
*N*m*) *Dmh% (Dmh%Hh-MD)* — Desirable: *Something that is desired. [freq. 6] |kjv: desirable, pleasant| {H2531} 
*N*f1*) *Edmh% (Edmh%HhM-DH)* — Pleasant: *An object of desire. [freq. 25] |kjv: pleasant, desire, beloved, goodly, precious| {H2532} 
*a*m*) *Dmhm% (Dmhm%MHh-MD)* — Pleasant: *An object of desire. [freq. 13] |kjv: pleasant, desire, goodly, lovely beloved| {H4261} ​


وكمان 
H4261 מַחמָד*machmad* (makh-mawd') n-m.
*1. delightful*
*2. **(hence)** a delight, i.e. object of affection or desire*
[from H2530]
_KJV:__ beloved, desire, goodly, lovely, pleasant (thing)._
Root(s): H2530 
[?]​


وكما ذكر استاذ شمس من القوامييس فى ما سبق .​ 
تعالى بقى نشوف النص الاية كامل اللى انا متأكد انك مقرتهوش ،​ 
16 حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
חִכֹּומַמְתַקִּיםוְכֻלֹּומַחֲמַדִּיםזֶהדֹודִיוְזֶהרֵעִיבְּנֹותיְרוּשָׁלִָם ​ 
מַחֲמַדִּים ( تنطق محماديم او مخماديم )
يعنى مشتهيات كما قلنا .
ولو رجعت قبلها بكلمتين هتلاقى
מַמְתַקִּים ( تنطق ممتكيم )
وتعنى حلاوات ( جمع حلوة ) .​

فهل فى نبى اسمه ممتيك ؟ 
والترجمة الحرفية ( حلقه حلاوات وكله مشتيات )​ 
هذا النص هو نص شعرى ,, وهو لوصف العريس .
ولو انت مجرد قرات النص كامل لفهمت ما المقصود .. هذا هو النص كامل​ 
10 حَبِيبِي أَبْيَضُ وَأَحْمَرُ. مُعْلَمٌ بَيْنَ رَبْوَةٍ. 
11 رَأْسُهُ ذَهَبٌ إِبْرِيزٌ. قُصَصُهُ مُسْتَرْسِلَةٌ حَالِكَةٌ كَالْغُرَابِ. 
12 عَيْنَاهُ كَالْحَمَامِ عَلَى مَجَارِي الْمِيَاهِ مَغْسُولَتَانِ بِاللَّبَنِ جَالِسَتَانِ فِي وَقْبَيْهِمَا. 
13 خَدَّاهُ كَخَمِيلَةِ الطِّيبِ وَأَتْلاَمِ رَيَاحِينَ ذَكِيَّةٍ. شَفَتَاهُ سَوْسَنٌ تَقْطُرَانِ مُرّاً مَائِعاً. 
14 يَدَاهُ حَلْقَتَانِ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مُرَصَّعَتَانِ بِالزَّبَرْجَدِ. بَطْنُهُ عَاجٌ أَبْيَضُ مُغَلَّفٌ بِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ. 
15 سَاقَاهُ عَمُودَا رُخَامٍ مُؤَسَّسَتَانِ عَلَى قَاعِدَتَيْنِ مِنْ إِبْرِيزٍ. طَلْعَتُهُ كَلُبْنَانَ. فَتًى كَالأَرْزِ. 
16 حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. ​ 

فهل كان النص هو عن نبى اتى ، ام انه وصف من العروس الى عريسها ( مخلصها )
الحبيبة تصف الحبيب .. والحبيب الذى تنطبق عليه كل الايات هو سيدك المسيح .​انت اخذت الاية 16 بدون ما تقرأ النص كله ، ولو قرأت النص لحسيت بسخافة الكلام اللى انت جيبه

وده حلقة معمولة علشان تفهم حضرتك .. هتستفاد منه جدا
http://www.islameyat.com/post_detail...cat=24&scat=40​​​​​ 
اخر نقطة : 
فى سورة هود

وَجَاءَهُ قَوْمُهُ يُهْرَعُونَ إِلَيْهِ وَمِنْ قَبْلُ كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ قَالَ يَاقَوْمِ هَؤُلَاءِ بَنَاتِي هُنَّ أَطْهَرُ لَكُمْ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُخْزُونِي فِي ضَيْفِي أَلَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ رَجُلٌ رَشِيدٌ(78)
هل يوجد نبى جاء بعد محمد اسمه رشيد !!؟؟
مع العلم ، اسم رشيد هنا واضح تماما ،

شفت ازاى الشبهة سخيفة !!؟؟؟

لو تحب تتوسع فى الموضوع ده ، قول 
نصيحة اخوية ، اقرأ الموضوع ده من الاول واحدة واحدة ، وبعدين شوف الحلقة اللى حطيت لنكها .
ولو حبيت تكمل سعتها ، فأنا معاك ​ 
ربنا معاك ​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Desert Rose (7 فبراير 2011)

النهايه قال:


> الله ضحكتك رائعه
> المهم نعيد تانى اكتب محمد بالعربى وترجمها للعبريه بس دة اللى قولته وقارن الترجمه بالمكتوب فى النشيد سهله خالص وبعدين طلعت محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام او لا مش فارقه كتير



*شكرا ده من ذوقك صدقنى 

المهم يااخى العزيز اقرا انت بنفسك السفر والاصحاح كله واقرا الترجمات علشان تعرف ان حتى سياق الكلام مينفعش خالص 

كلمة محماديم اللى جت فى النص جاية من اصل الفعل حماد 

*
*חָמַד*

*chamad *

*يعنى to desire ,يعنى يشتهى 

وكلمة محماديم صفة معناها 
 desirable ,pleasant 

اذا محماديم ديه مش اسم علم اصلا ,ثم انها جت فى اكتر مكان فى الكتاب المقدس بمعنى مشتهيات (صفة)

سياق الحديث عروس النشيد بتوصف حبيبها وبتقول حلقه حلاوه وكله مشتهيات 
بتقول كله ,بعد كله يجى ايه ؟يجى صفة مش اسم 

ربنا ينور طريقك 
*


----------



## النهايه (8 فبراير 2011)

عزيزتى نانسى عزيزى الملك كلامك دة عبارة عن كوبى بست قريته كتير اوى وبنفس الاسلوب 
مفيش جديد من فكركم انتم 
المهم
نيجى للايه اللى عليها اخلاف واحب اقول لكم انا لست بمحاور انا بكلمك من واقع ثقافتى الدينيه فقط


16 حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
ناخد الموضوع واحدة واحدة ​
كلمتنا  محل البحث إلى لفظ (مشتهيات). أقول: هناك ثلاث إشكالات لسانية فيما يتعلق  بدلالة لفظ מַחֲמַדִים على اسم النبي الخاتم صلوات الله عليه هي: الجمع  والتشكيل والسياق، وفيما يلي أتناول كل واحدة منها بصورة سريعة.​ 
الإشكال الأول: الجمع
تتكون كلمة מחמדים في  الواقع من جزئين هما מחמד و ים، أما מחמד فهو لفظ مفرد، وأما ים فهي علامة  الجمع المذكر. إذا كانت الكلمة تدل على نبي الهدى فكيف جاءت بصيغة الجمع؟  أقول: الجمع في اللسان العبراني القديم نوعان: جمع العدد وجمع الإجلال، ولا  يمتنع عقلاً أن يكون الجمع هنا هو وجمع الإجلال Pluralis majestatis على  غرار لفظ אֱלֺהִים والذي يترجم إلى God باللسان الإنجليزي أي إله وليس  آلهة.​ 
الإشكال الثاني: التشكيل
الشكل الرسمي لكلمة מחמדים  كما هو مثبت في ال Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia المصدر الرسمي المعتمد  في أكاديميات اللاهوت البروتستانتي هو: מַחֲמַדִים ومنطوقه هكذا:  مَحَمَدِّيم وليس هكذا: مُحَمَّدِيم، فإذا كانت الكلمة تدل على نبي الهدى  فكيف جاءت بتشكيل مختلف؟ أقول: العبرة إنما تكون أولا بالرسم ثم بعد ذلك  بالشكل، أما الرسم فلا خلاف عليه أنه يتكون من حروف الميم מ والحاء ח  والميم מ والدال ד، وأما التشكيل فليس حجةً دامغةً ما دام الرسم أقدم من  الشكل، حيث يعود الرسم لآلاف مرت من السنين قبل عصر المسيح بينما يعود  الشكل المتعارف عليه اليوم إلى القرن العاشر الميلادي فقط، أي أن تلك  الجملة أخذت قبل القرن العاشر الميلادي الصورة التالية الخالية من التشكيل:​ 
חכו ממתקים וכלו מחמדיםזה דודי וזה רעי בנות ירושלים​
ومن غير الممتنع أن الكلمة  كانت تلفظ في الأصل هكذا: مُحَمَّدِيم ثم جاء التشكيل القياسي masoretisch  باللفظ الحالي: مَحَمَدِّيم لسبب أو لآخر.

الإشكال الثالث: السياق
لعل إشكالية السياق هي  أقوى الإشكالات الثلاث، حيث يجري الكلام في ظاهره على لسان تلك الفتاة  السمراء الجميلة المفعمة بثورة الأنوثة وهي تتغزل وتتمدح في عشيقها قائلة:  حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ هذَا حَبِيبِي وَهذَا خَلِيلِي  يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، فإذا كانت الكلمة تدل على نبي الهدى فكيف جاءت  في مثل هذا السياق؟ أقول: يؤمن كثير من أهل الكتاب بأن معاني سفر نشيد  الأنشاد ليست حقيقية وإنما مجازية،​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (8 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
لسة في حد بيحكي في الموضوع دا؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (8 فبراير 2011)

*الجزء الاول أتمنى انه يكون وصل لك ، نخش بقى على الكلام المنقول :*



> أقول: هناك ثلاث إشكالات لسانية


*لا توجد ولا إشكالية واحدة سوى العقل الفارغ الذي يدلس على نفسه وعلى الآخرين !*



> *تتكون  كلمة מחמדים في  الواقع من جزئين هما מחמד و ים، أما מחמד فهو لفظ مفرد،  وأما ים فهي علامة  الجمع المذكر. إذا كانت الكلمة تدل على نبي الهدى فكيف  جاءت بصيغة الجمع؟*



*قبل أن تتحفنا بردك ، قل لنا هل هذه الكلمة اسم ام فعل ؟!*



> ولا  يمتنع عقلاً أن يكون الجمع هنا هو وجمع الإجلال Pluralis majestatis



*عندما تريد أن " تثبت " فلا تقل " لا يمتنع " فليس كل ما لا يمتنع هو مُحقق !! 

السؤال : كلمة محماد ، عندما نجمعها جمع تعظيم فماذا نعظم فيها ؟!*



> على  غرار لفظ אֱלֺהִים والذي يترجم إلى God باللسان الإنجليزي أي إله وليس  آلهة.


*
طبعا هذا تدليس صريح ! فمن الذي قال أن لفظ الوهيم كلفظ هو جمع تعظيم !؟ ومن الذي قال انه لا يترجم الى " آلهه " ؟؟!!!

تُطلق الكلام بلا رابط ولا حاكم وكأنك في الصحراء تلهو !!

اليك كل هذه الشواخد بها ترجمة الوهيم الى آلهه !!!

**Gen_3:5, Gen_31:30, Gen_31:32, Gen_35:2, Gen_35:4, Exo_12:12, Exo_18:11, Exo_20:3, Exo_20:23 (2), Exo_22:28, Exo_23:13, Exo_23:24, Exo_23:32-33 (2), Exo_32:1, Exo_32:4, Exo_32:8, Exo_32:23, Exo_32:31, Exo_34:15-17 (5), Lev_19:4, Num_25:2 (2), Num_33:4, Deu_4:28, Deu_5:7, Deu_6:14 (2), Deu_7:4, Deu_7:16, Deu_7:25, Deu_8:19, Deu_10:17, Deu_11:16, Deu_11:28, Deu_12:2-3 (2), Deu_12:30-31 (4), Deu_13:2, Deu_13:6-7 (2), Deu_13:13, Deu_17:3, Deu_18:20, Deu_20:18, Deu_28:14, Deu_28:36, Deu_28:64, Deu_29:18, Deu_29:26 (2), Deu_30:17, Deu_31:16, Deu_31:18, Deu_31:20, Deu_32:17, Deu_32:37, Jos_22:22 (2), Jos_23:7, Jos_23:16, Jos_24:2, Jos_24:14-16 (4), Jos_24:20, Jos_24:23, Jdg_2:3, Jdg_2:12 (2), Jdg_2:17, Jdg_2:19, Jdg_3:6, Jdg_5:8, Jdg_6:10, Jdg_10:6 (5), Jdg_10:13-14 (2), Jdg_10:16, Jdg_17:5, Jdg_18:24, Rth_1:15, 1Sa_4:8 (2), 1Sa_6:5, 1Sa_7:3, 1Sa_8:8, 1Sa_17:43, 1Sa_26:19, 1Sa_28:13, 2Sa_7:23, 1Ki_9:6, 1Ki_9:9, 1Ki_11:2, 1Ki_11:4, 1Ki_11:8, 1Ki_11:10, 1Ki_12:28, 1Ki_14:9, 1Ki_18:24-25 (2), 1Ki_19:2, 1Ki_20:10, 1Ki_20:23 (2), 2Ki_5:17, 2Ki_17:7, 2Ki_17:29, 2Ki_17:31, 2Ki_17:33, 2Ki_17:35, 2Ki_17:37-38 (2), 2Ki_18:33-35 (4), 2Ki_19:12, 2Ki_19:18 (2), 2Ki_22:17, 1Ch_5:25, 1Ch_10:10, 1Ch_14:12, 1Ch_16:25-26 (2), 2Ch_2:5, 2Ch_7:19, 2Ch_7:22, 2Ch_13:8-9 (2), 2Ch_25:14-15 (3), 2Ch_25:20, 2Ch_28:23 (2), 2Ch_28:25, 2Ch_32:13-14 (2), 2Ch_32:17, 2Ch_32:19, 2Ch_33:15, 2Ch_34:25, Ezr_1:7, Psa_82:1, Psa_82:6, Psa_86:8, Psa_96:3-5 (3), Psa_97:7, Psa_97:9, Psa_135:5, Psa_136:2, Psa_138:1, Isa_21:9, Isa_36:18-20 (4), Isa_37:12, Isa_37:19 (2), Isa_41:23, Isa_42:17, Jer_1:16, Jer_2:11 (2), Jer_2:28 (2), Jer_5:7, Jer_5:19, Jer_7:6, Jer_7:9, Jer_7:18, Jer_11:10, Jer_11:12-13 (2), Jer_16:10-11 (2), Jer_16:13, Jer_16:20 (2), Jer_19:4, Jer_19:13, Jer_22:9, Jer_25:6, Jer_32:29, Jer_35:15, Jer_43:12-13 (2), Jer_44:3, Jer_44:5, Jer_44:8, Jer_44:15, Jer_46:25, Jer_48:35, Dan_11:8, Hos_3:1, Hos_14:3, Nah_1:14, Zep_2:11*
​


> العبرة إنما تكون أولا بالرسم ثم بعد ذلك  بالشكل،



*لا الرسم ولا الشكل ولا العبري القديم ولا الحديث ينفعك بأي حال !!*



> أما الرسم فلا خلاف عليه أنه يتكون من حروف الميم מ والحاء ח  والميم מ والدال ד،


*اه يا مدلس ! هل هذا هو الرسم الموجود أمامك ؟ هل ترى أصلاً ؟

اين اليود والميم ؟ **מחמדים

ولا فاكر ان اليود والميم من التشكيل فشلتهم كمان ؟!!!

*


> وأما التشكيل فليس حجةً دامغةً ما دام الرسم أقدم من  الشكل



*بل حجة دامغة أمام سراب أحلامك المتهافتة ! فإن كنت حذفت حرفين كامليين وحذفت التشكيل فمن الذي سيضع التشكيل إذن لكلمة مُحَمّد ؟!!!! هل ستضعه انت ؟!! طيب ما تألف كلمة وخلاص !! هي دي اشكالياتك !!؟ فلو كان التشكيل غير موجود قبل القرن العاشر فهذا لا يعني أن النطق كان بدون التشكيل حسب فهمك السقيم جداً !! بل ان النطق تم وضعه الى الحروف وكان معروفا في النطق ! هذه ثانية !

اما الثالثة فالمصيبة ان القرىن ايضا كان بدون تشكيل ولا نقط وتم وضع التشكيل والنقط عليه !! وعليه اقول لك ما المانع ان يكون اسم محمد هكذا " مَحَمُدِ " ؟!! طالما تأليف بتأليف !!

اما الكارثة ، فهى حتى وان حذفت الجمع تماما وان حذفت التشكيل ايضا فهذا لا يؤثر في المعنى للكلمة اصلا !! ولكي نستمر في هذه النقطة الكارثية أقول لك ما هي التشكيلات لكلمة محمد لنطقها ؟!! طبعا بالعبري*



> ومن غير الممتنع


*كم عمرك ؟*


> لسبب أو لآخر.


*اي حاجة في اي حتى في اي وقت في اي بتنجان !! ولا حد فاهم حاجة !! *



> أقول: يؤمن كثير من أهل الكتاب بأن معاني سفر نشيد  الأنشاد ليست حقيقية وإنما مجازية،



*
هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها
دلوقتى بقى نشيد الأنشاد حلو وزي الفل ومافهوش حاجة كخة وعيب وحرام عشان لفظ محمديم !!! هاهاهاها ، فعلا انتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس !!! 

بس السؤال هنا ، هو فين المجاز في " مشتهيات " ؟!!! يعني مشتهيات دي اخليها مجاز ازاي !!

اي كلام في البطيخ وخلاص !


*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (8 فبراير 2011)

> أقول: هناك ثلاث إشكالات لسانية فيما يتعلق بدلالة لفظ מַחֲמַדִים على اسم النبي الخاتم صلوات الله عليه هي: الجمع والتشكيل والسياق، وفيما يلي أتناول كل واحدة منها بصورة سريعة.



افتي يا مفتي



> الإشكال الأول: الجمع
> تتكون كلمة מחמדים في الواقع من جزئين هما מחמד و ים، أما מחמד فهو لفظ مفرد،



الله ينور عليك .. اسم الله على مقامك



> وأما ים فهي علامة الجمع المذكر.



مفيش جمع مذكر و مؤنث في العبرية .. 
الجمع هو جمع لأي شئ



> إذا كانت الكلمة تدل على نبي الهدى فكيف جاءت بصيغة الجمع؟



سؤال وجيه جدًا ..



> ع؟ أقول:



مش مهم تقول
ماهو كل الناس بتقول
المهم تجيب دليل على اللي بتقوله



> الجمع في اللسان العبراني القديم نوعان:



وهما؟



> جمع العدد وجمع الإجلال



دليلك



> ولا يمتنع عقلاً أن يكون الجمع هنا هو وجمع الإجلال



مش لما تثبت الأول ان العبرية فيها حاجة اسمها جمع إجلال؟



> على غرار لفظ אֱלֺהִים والذي يترجم إلى God باللسان الإنجليزي أي إله وليس آلهة.



لفظ אֱלֺהִים ليس جمع إجلال بل جمع تثليث
معبّر عن الثالوث .. 
إيلوهيم يعني الآب و الابن و الروح القدس
هههههههههههههههههه



> الإشكال الثاني: التشكيل
> الشكل الرسمي لكلمة מחמדים كما هو مثبت في ال Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia المصدر الرسمي المعتمد في أكاديميات اللاهوت البروتستانتي هو: מַחֲמַדִים ومنطوقه هكذا: مَحَمَدِّيم وليس هكذا: مُحَمَّدِيم، فإذا كانت الكلمة تدل على نبي الهدى فكيف جاءت بتشكيل مختلف؟



اسم الله علييييييييييييييك



> أقول: العبرة إنما تكون أولا بالرسم ثم بعد ذلك بالشكل



هي لا مشكلة رسم ولا تشكيل
هي مشكلة نُطق .. 
يبقى السؤال .. مين هو مَحَمَديم



> أما الرسم فلا خلاف عليه أنه يتكون من حروف الميم מ والحاء ח والميم מ والدال ד



و الياء و الميم .. حذفتهم من الكلمة ليه يا حرامي؟ ים



> وأما التشكيل فليس حجةً دامغةً ما دام الرسم أقدم من الشكل



أما النطق فهو حجة دامغة لأن النطق أقدم من الرسم



> ومن غير الممتنع أن الكلمة كانت تلفظ في الأصل هكذا: مُحَمَّدِيم ثم جاء التشكيل القياسي masoretisch باللفظ الحالي: مَحَمَدِّيم لسبب أو لآخر.



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماهو احنا عاوزين سبب واحد أو سبب آخر هههههههههههههههه



> الإشكال الثالث: السياق



اسم الله عليك كمان مرة



> لعل إشكالية السياق هي أقوى الإشكالات الثلاث، حيث يجري الكلام في ظاهره على لسان تلك الفتاة السمراء الجميلة المفعمة بثورة الأنوثة وهي تتغزل وتتمدح في عشيقها قائلة: حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ هذَا حَبِيبِي وَهذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، فإذا كانت الكلمة تدل على نبي الهدى فكيف جاءت في مثل هذا السياق؟



سؤال وجيه من مسلم يبدو عليه الغباء



> ق؟ أقول: يؤمن كثير من أهل الكتاب بأن معاني سفر نشيد الأنشاد ليست حقيقية وإنما مجازية،



طيب هو انت بتفسّر حسب إيمان اهل الكتاب ولا حسب إيمانك ولا حسب إيه بالظبط؟

----------------------

تعالا نشوف كمان اشكاليات تانية

1- سليمان النبي هو كاتب سفر نشيد الانشان .. فهل تؤمن أنت ان سليمان قد ُأنزل عليه وحي؟
2- ماذا تعني وجود كلمة (كله) قبل كلمة (مشتهيات) التي تترجمها انت (محمد) ؟
3- لماذا لم يُترجمها اليهود - علماء الكتاب - في الترجمة السبعينية (إلى اليونانية) باعتبارها اسم (محمد) ..

غير الاشكاليات الثلاث القائمة التي لم تحلها أنت ولم تقترب منها
1- دليلك على وجود جمع الاجلال في اللغة العبرية
2- دليلك على أن (الكلمة كانت تلفظ في الأصل هكذا: مُحَمَّدِيم ثم جاء التشكيل القياسي masoretisch باللفظ الحالي: مَحَمَدِّيم لسبب أو لآخر.)
3- دليلك أن المعنى المجازي لكلمة (مشتهيات) هي (محمد)

!!

اعتقد ان التدليس لا يُثبت أي شئ !!


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

> *سوال لكى الان !!! هل يتنااسق مع النص كله مشتهيات!​*


*لا انت اسأل 
هل يتناسق النص مع اسم محمد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 فبراير 2011)

اسباب حذف مشاركاتك وعضويتك ،

تتكلم بسفالة 
تتكلم بجهل
تتكلم في غير الموضوع


----------



## azazi (12 فبراير 2011)

راجع اول الموضوع ستجد حلقة كاملة ترد على هذه المزاعم يكفي جهل وتكرار نفس الكلام كالببغاء مع احترامي.
واليك هذا البحث ..المختصر ..لعله يفتح عقلك 
http://www.annaqed.com/ar/content/show.aspx?aid=16360


----------



## Desert Rose (12 فبراير 2011)

النهايه قال:


> عزيزتى نانسى عزيزى الملك كلامك دة عبارة عن كوبى بست قريته كتير اوى وبنفس الاسلوب
> مفيش جديد من فكركم انتم
> المهم
> نيجى للايه اللى عليها اخلاف واحب اقول لكم انا لست بمحاور انا بكلمك من واقع ثقافتى الدينيه فقط
> ...



*يا اخ النهاية مش  احنا اللى بننقل كوبى بايست ولا حاجة احنا مش محتاجين نعمل كده 

مش عارفه انت جبت الاشكاليات ديه وبردو مردتش عليها اصلا 

مين قال ان العبرية فيها جمع تعظيم اصلا ؟
وكلمة كله اللى قبل مشتهيات ايه موقعها من الاعراب ؟

ودلوقتى سفر النشيد بقى معانيه مجازية؟ ما احنا بقالنا 30 سنة بنقول كده وانتوا تقولوا لا معانيه حرفية ,دلوقتى بقدرة قادر بقى مجازى ؟
هو الحاجات بتتغير ليه ؟مفيش مبدأ ثابت ؟
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 فبراير 2011)

موضوع اللفظ العبرى ، يذكرنى بما فعله اليهود مع نبى العرب
إذ إستغلوا تشابه اللغة العربية مع العبرية فى بعض الملافظ ، لكونهما لغتين ساميتين
ولكن بالطبع معانى الكلمات المتشابهة لفظاً ، تكون بعيدة كل البعد
فإستغل بعض الخبثاء من اليهود هذا التشابه اللفظى مع الإختلاف فى المعنى ، لكى يهزأوا بنبى العرب
فقالوا له أن يصلى بعبارة : اللهم راعنى ( رجاء مراجعة الكلمة لعدم تأكدى من منطوقها) فظنها نبى العرب أنها صلاة جميلة تعنى أن الله يرعانى ، فأخذ يرددها
فضحكوا عليه ، لأن معناه فى العبرية هى النقيض ، إذ تعنى اللعنة


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2011)

للرفع .........


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 فبراير 2011)

حَلْقُهُ حَلاَوَةٌ وَكُلُّهُ مُشْتَهَيَاتٌ. هَذَا حَبِيبِي وَهَذَا خَلِيلِي يَا بَنَاتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ. 
مشتهيات بالجمع دلالة على جمالة الرائع فى كل صفاته


----------



## النهايه (24 يوليو 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> اسباب حذف مشاركاتك وعضويتك ،
> 
> تتكلم بسفالة
> تتكلم بجهل
> تتكلم في غير الموضوع




السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اهلا مولكا ردا عليك تجاوزا على اسباب حذف المشاركه ممكن اكون تكلمت فى غير الموضوع جائز
ممكن اكون تكلمتك من وجه نظرك بجهل احتمال
انما تكلمت بسفاله هنا لنا واقفه 
اتحداك امام جميع الاعضاء لو اتيت بلفظ يدل على سفالتى
والعكس صحيح استطيع ان اتى بالفاظ لك انت وشوف الفرق

نرجع لموضوعنا اللى تركته لنتيجه للوقف
اسم محمد فى النشيد
ماسكين الاسم ونازلين ترجمه من العبرى للعربى وتفحيص وتمحيص وتدقيق 
ما نخليها رمزيه
زى باقى النشيد والا ايه؟
زى ما بترجم هنا ترجم باقى السفر بحياديه
ودعك من الرمزيه ها تمشى الرمزيه على جزء وتسيب جزء
اشكركم على سعه الصدر


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 يوليو 2011)

يعنى انت مش عجبك ردود كل الناس دى وجاى تكتب كلام مكرر؟
يعنى عاوزهم يكررو بك نفس الرد؟
الموضوع منتهى
ولا يوجد اسم لمحمد لا فالنشيد ولا فاى سفر تانى من الكتا بالمقدس


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 يوليو 2011)

1\العجيب ان كل المواقع الاسلامية فالاول قالت ان هذا السفر جنسى وبعد ما فضحناهم وتاكدو من صدق التعبيرات ,قالو ان فيه اسم محمد وبعد ما فضحناهم رجعو يقولو انه سفر وثنى
طب انا اصدق مين دلوقتى؟؟
2\تعالو نشوف مشتهيات يعنى ايه



*قاموس سترونج* H4261
מחמד 
מַחמָד ‎ machmâd 
_makh-mawd‘ _
From 2530 _delightful_; hence a _delight_, that is, object of affection or desire: - beloved, desire, goodly, lovely, pleasant (thing).
مشتهيات او محبوب او مرغبو فيه
وان كانت كلمة مشتهيات يعنى محمد وهم مصرون فعليهم قبول تلك الايه
فى سفر اشعياء

*64: 11 **بيت قدسنا و جمالنا حيث سبحك اباؤنا قد صار حريق نار و كل مشتهياتنا صارت خرابا*
*ونفس الكلمة هى هى فهل تقبلون ان محمد يكون خرابة؟؟؟*
*اة يا شوية بدو
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (24 يوليو 2011)

*الرد على من يقول أن محمديم هو النبي الكريم*

​*الحمد  لله رب العالمين، له الحمد الحسن والثناء الجميل، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا  الله وحده لا شريك له، يقول الحق وهو يهدي السبيل، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده  ورسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم:*
​*روى  مسلم في صحيحه عن تميم الداري أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "الدين  النصيحة قلنا لمن ؟ قال لله ولكتابه ولرسوله ولأئمة المسلمين وعامتهم".
وعن جرير بن عبد الله قال "بايعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على إقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والنصح لكل مسلم" صحيح البخاري.
لطالما سمعت وقرأت من يدعي من المسلمين أن اسم النبي محمد مذكور في التوراة  الموجودة بين أيدينا اليوم ولنا أن نتساءل ونقول هل حقاً ذكر اسم النبي  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في التوراة؟
انطلاقاً من النصح لكل مسلم أتناول في هذا الموضوع السؤال الماضي بالإنصاف وعدم التجني.
Sg 5:16 חִכּוֹ מַמְתַקִּים וְכֻלּוֹ מַחֲמַדִּים זֶה דוֹדִי וְזֶה רֵעִי בְּנוֹת יְרוּשָׁלִָם׃
نشيد الإنشاد5: 16 حلقه حلاوة وكله مشتهيات.هذا حبيبي وهذا خليلي يا بنات أورشليم.
وينطق النص العبري هكذا:
حِكّو مَمتَكِيم فِخُلّو مَحَمَدِيم زِا دودِي فِزِا ريعِي بِنوت يِروشالامِ.
مَحَمَدِيم هذه الكلمة هي الكلمة القصودة والتي يدعي بعض المسلمين أنها هي اسم النبي محمد فهل هذا صحيح؟

أولاً: حينما نقرأ الكلام في سياقه نجد الكلام في أسلوب جنسي فج وهذه هي النصوص من النشيد الخامس:
9 ما حبيبك من حبيب أيتها الجميلة بين النساء ما حبيبك من حبيب حتى تحلفينا  هكذا10 حبيبي ابيض واحمر. معلم بين ربوة.11 رأسه ذهب إبريز. قصصه مسترسلة  حالكة كالغراب.12 عيناه كالحمام على مجاري المياه مغسولتان باللبن جالستان  في وقبيهما.13 خداه كخميلة الطيب وأتلام رياحين ذكية. شفتاه سوسن تقطران  مرا مائعا.14 يداه حلقتان من ذهب مرصعتان بالزبرجد. بطنه عاج ابيض مغلف  بالياقوت الأزرق.15 ساقاه عمودا رخام مؤسسان على قاعدتين من إبريز. طلعته  كلبنان. فتى كالأرز.16 حلقه حلاوة وكله مشتهيات. هذا حبيبي وهذا خليلي يا  بنات أورشليم.
يتضح من قراءة النص في سياقه أن هذه النصوص تتحدث عن فتاة تصف حبيبها  بأوصاف جنسية بحتة، فكيف ندعي هذا الوصف الجنسي هو للنبي محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم؟


ثانياً: كلمة مَحَمَدِيم هي كلمة معروفة في اللغة العبرية وليست  لاسم شخص فهي الجمع المذكر لكلمة مَحمَد الذي لها معنى معروف في العبرية  وهو مشتهى أو مرغوب.
وأتت كلمة مَحمَد ومشتقاتها في أكثر من موضع من العهد القديم وهذه بعض  النصوص العربية التي تحتوي على الكلمة مترجمة من مَحمَد ومشتقاتها:
ملوك الأول20: 6 فاني في نحو هذا الوقت غدا أرسل عبيدي إليك فيفتشون بيتك  وبيوت عبيدك وكل ما هو شهي في عينيك يضعونه في أيديهم ويأخذونه.
حزقيال24: 16 يا ابن آدم هاأنذا آخذ عنك شهوة عينيك بضربة فلا تنح ولا تبك ولا تنزل دموعك.
هوشع9: 6 إنهم قد ذهبوا من الخراب. تجمعهم مصر. تدفنهم موف. يرث القريص نفائس فضتهم يكون العوسج في منازلهم.
هوشع9: 16 افرايم مضروب. أصلهم قد جف. لا يصنعون ثمرا. وان ولدوا أميت مشتهيات بطونهم.
أخبار الأيام الثاني36: 19 واحرقوا بيت الله وهدموا سور أورشليم واحرقوا جميع قصورها بالنار واهلكوا جميع آنيتها الثمينة.
يوئيل3: 5 لأنكم أخذتم فضتي وذهبي وأدخلتم نفائسي الجيدة الى هياكلكم.
مراثي ارميا1: 7 قد ذكرت أورشليم في أيام مذلتها وتطوّحها كل مشتهياتها  التي كانت في أيام القدم. عند سقوط شعبها بيد العدو وليس من يساعدها. رأتها  الأعداء ضحكوا على هلاكها.
مراثي ارميا1: 10 بسط العدو يده على كل مشتهياتها فإنها رأت الأمم دخلوا مقدسها الذين أمرت أن لا يدخلوا في جماعتك.
مراثي ارميا1: 11 كل شعبها يتنهدون يطلبون خبزا. دفعوا مشتهياتهم للأكل لأجل رد النفس. انظر يا رب وتطلع لأني قد صرت محتقرة.
مراثي ارميا2: 4 مدّ قوسه كعدو. نصب يمينه كمبغض وقتل كل مشتهيات العين في خباء بنت صهيون. سكب كنار غيظه.
كل النصوص الماضية تحتوي على كلمة مَحَمَد أو مشتقاتها، فلماذا لا نقول أنها أيضاً تتحدث عن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟


ثالثاً: هل عندما يريد من يتحدث العبرية أن ينطق اسم محمد "اسم إنسان" يقول مَحمَد أو مَحَمَدِيم؟!


رابعاً: هل يوجد دليل على أن محمديم هو النبي محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم إلا تقارب جذور الكلمات؟ هل تقارب جذور الكلمات يفيد تساوي المعنى أو  تقاربه؟!
هذه بعض الأسئلة أو سمها بعض مسببات التعجب، فهل ما زال البعض يؤمن أن محمديم هو النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟
ننتظر الإجابة...وجزاكم الله خيراً.

المصدر  منقول من  موقع اسلامي.......
*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يوليو 2011)

*سياسة القطيع................. 
*


----------



## حنا السرياني (24 يوليو 2011)

*חִכֹּו֙ מַֽמְתַקִּ֔ים וְכֻלֹּ֖ו מַחֲמַדִּ֑ים זֶ֤ה דֹודִי֙ וְזֶ֣ה רֵעִ֔י בְּנֹ֖ות יְרוּשָׁלִָֽם׃
الكلمه العبريه هنا هي מַחֲמַדִּ֑ים مخمديم و هي صفه و ليست اسم و تاتي بمعني ثمين او شهي او محبوب و معناها من 
قاموس سترونج
H4261
מחמד
machmâd
makh-mawd'
From H2530; delightful; hence a delight, that is, object of affection or desire: - beloved, desire, goodly, lovely, pleasant (thing).
قاموس براون
H4261
מחמד
machmâd
BDB Definition:
1) desire, desirable thing, pleasant thing
Part of Speech: noun masculine
و قد ذكرت هذه الكلمه حوالي 11 مره في الكتاب المقدس و اليك الامثله
فَإِنِّي فِي نَحْوِ هَذَا الْوَقْتِ غَداً أُرْسِلُ عَبِيدِي إِلَيْكَ فَيُفَتِّشُونَ بَيْتَكَ وَبُيُوتَ عَبِيدِكَ، وَكُلَّ مَا هُوَ شَهِيٌّ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ يَضَعُونَهُ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَيَأْخُذُونَهُ
  כִּ֣י׀ אִמ־כָּעֵ֣ת מָחָ֗ר אֶשְׁלַ֤ח אֶת־עֲבָדַי֙ אֵלֶ֔יךָ וְחִפְּשׂוּ֙ אֶת־בֵּ֣יתְךָ֔ וְאֵ֖ת בָּתֵּ֣י עֲבָדֶ֑יךָ וְהָיָה֙ כָּל־מַחְמַ֣ד עֵינֶ֔יךָ יָשִׂ֥ימוּ בְיָדָ֖ם וְלָקָֽחוּ׃
فهل سياخذون محمد قبل قرون من ولادته
بَيْتُ قُدْسِنَا وَجَمَالِنَا حَيْثُ سَبَّحَكَ آبَاؤُنَا قَدْ صَارَ حَرِيقَ نَارٍ وَكُلُّ مُشْتَهَيَاتِنَا صَارَتْ خَرَاباً
הַעַל־אֵ֥לֶּה תִתְאַפַּ֖ק יְהוָ֑ה תֶּחֱשֶׁ֥ה וּתְעַנֵּ֖נוּ עַד־מְאֹֽד
و هل احرق محمد و صار خرابا
 وَأَنْتَ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, أَفَلاَ يَكُونُ فِي يَوْمٍ آخُذُ عَنْهُمْ عِزَّهُمْ, سُرُورَ فَخْرِهِمْ, شَهْوَةَ عُيُونِهِمْ وَرَفْعَةَ نَفْسِهِمْ: أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَبَنَاتِهِمْ
 וְאַתָּ֣ה בֶנ־אָדָ֔ם הֲלֹ֗וא בְּיֹ֨ום קַחְתִּ֤י מֵהֶם֙ אֶת־מָ֣עוּזָּ֔ם מְשֹׂ֖ושׂ תִּפְאַרְתָּ֑ם אֶת־מַחְמַ֤ד עֵֽינֵיהֶם֙ וְאֶת־מַשָּׂ֣א נַפְשָׁ֔ם בְּנֵיהֶ֖ם וּבְנֹותֵיהֶֽם
هل محمد هو شهوة العيون
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 يوليو 2011)

*يا اخوتي المسيحيين ، لا تضيعوا اوقاتكم مع ضعفاء مثلهم ، اللي يقدر يرد يجيب الأدلة على كلامه ، الباقي ارسلوا رقم المشاركة لروك ..
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أغسطس 2011)

أختى إيكاروس(الاسم اليونانى البطلمى لبلدة الكويت)-وجزيرة ملتصقة بهذه البلدة...
أخــتـى... إزاى يتكتب إسم صلعم(!!!!)
 فى كتاب فيه دوائر فخذيك وعناقيد ثدييكى و- سرتك كأس مدورة-  وحبك اطيب من الخمر.
رسوونا  على  بر وإختاروا  (جــواب نـهـــائي)علي رأى جورج قرداحى
هل سفر نشيد الاناشيد سفر نبوى غير محرف يتنبأء عن صلعم
أم أنه سفر فاضح فاحش يحرض على الفسق والفجور
رسونا على بر إحنا إحتار قلبنا وإحتار دليلنا معاكم -وانا شخصيا غلب حمارى -فإعملى معروف ريحينى


----------



## stmary (19 يناير 2012)

موضوع رائع وجهد مبزول
لكن الكتاب المقدس حل كل هذه الاشكاليات في ايه واحدة
الحرف يقتل لكن الروح يحي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (19 يناير 2012)

*من الآخر ، هل يمكن أن يتبً الكتاب المقدس ، عن نبى فاسق !!!!!!!

هل الشاذ جنسياً ، مع الطفلة عائشة ، يمكن أن يتنبأ عنه الكتاب المقدس 

بس كده *


----------

